# Water test kits



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm looking to buy several water testing kits for a school project (like most school budgets, I have a tight one). I looked at the API master freshwater kit, but while it's great on nitrite/nitrate/ammonia, it does not offer general or carbonate hardness. Would I need to buy separate hardness tests, or is there a master kit by a competitor that offers the extras I'd need?


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Not that I've seen. Did you do a google search?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I've seen a kit from api that comes with all of their tests, tubes, and a toolbox type case for like 60 bucks so I wouldnt think it would be worth it, it you already have the master kit then get a gh/kh test kit, its both in one for around 8-10 bucks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Price-wise, since the API master can be had for a little over $20 here in the states, I don't think you will do much better than buying the master kit and then the separate gh/kh test kit.

Nutrafin makes an all-in-one kit so-to-speak that also test iron, but it is about $75. I believe there is at least one other big kit out there, but I can't think of the name right now. Although if memory serves, it was also a little pricey.


----------



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

I saw one a couple days ago at LFS - it was the API Master Testing kit and it was $42.95. I am located in NW USA.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

navigator black said:


> I'm looking to buy several water testing kits for a school project (like most school budgets, I have a tight one). I looked at the API master freshwater kit, but while it's great on nitrite/nitrate/ammonia, it does not offer general or carbonate hardness. Would I need to buy separate hardness tests, or is there a master kit by a competitor that offers the extras I'd need?


I would ask why you want the GH, KH tests? Depending on what type of tank you are setting up you may not need more than the API Master kit. It's not that tests for water hardness can't be useful but for a beginner with a normal fresh water community tank that you do regular water changes on I think you'll do fine without them. Ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate are the most useful and pH will help you get enough of an idea of whats going on with water hardness unless you are attempting something more specialized. Some may have a different opinion but I would say to use your money elsewhere unless of course you want them for educational purposes.


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

you can get the API freshwater master test kit from pet mountain for 17 bucks, just snaged it the other day, cheapest i've found it.


----------



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

bigcountry10 said:


> you can get the API freshwater master test kit from pet mountain for 17 bucks, just snaged it the other day, cheapest i've found it.


Some of the best buys I have gotten are from above supplier, never thought of them. That is screaming good deal as I just bought a nitrite test kit and it was almost $10 alone as same LFS which is a super good store and I buy most everything from them and try to support them as they have been around over 45 years now and local knowledge too.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's for a pond project we are planning. There is a courtyard in the centre of the school with a battered old pond. We got a small grant to bring the pond around.
For the past two years, it has been a summertime habitat for a colony of Ameca splendens, a critically endangered or possibly extinct in nature Mexican Goodeid. They've been breeding out there all summer (I started with five and now have around 100 adults distributed in schools), then I bring them in to tanks in our school and others in the region, and use them to teach about ecology, extinction, etc. It seems more real when the kids can see and care for the animal that has had its habitat pulled out from under it.
This year, with stripping the pond down and building a filter, the cycle is a big part of the lesson, but the relationship of our target fish to the habitat is also part of it. It's not much use teaching about the keeping of a fish without looking at its evolution in relation to its habitat, and our fake habitat is going to take some doctoring.

This is an extreme hard water fish, with an extreme soft water supply coming from the hose. We're going to be experimenting with water hardening through the filter and through the substrate, and monitoring how it changes with time. The first project is bringing around a largely eutrophied pond and building a pond filter. I've been running a prototype, mini-version on my classroom 75 gallon, with great success. 

I'll probably go with a few of the standard kits, and a hardness kit on the side. The more tests the kids have to do, the more they feel like mad scientists...


----------



## luresaregood (Mar 4, 2012)

Just a comment to say how important it is that you are bringing this info to the younger generation. Keep up the good work.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Gary I cant suggest any test kit,as the ones ive always seen are listed,minus the tetra test kit.Laborett Kit - Tetra Test Kits

Not sure on the accuracy,ive never used it,or the availability in Canada either.

I myself am working with endangered fish,as you know so I wanted to say its a good thing to have others focusing on a reason to keep a species up!Glad the students are enjoying it,and its an awesome learning experience to actually see IRL the actual species whose in danger.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

This is such an awesome project! I hope my kids have great teachers like you throughout their school years. Thank you.


----------



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

We need more educators such as yourself in this world......awesome project you are undertaking and I think how fun it would have been to have a teacher like you when I was a student. (many years ago....lol)


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone, but having a good fish-based idea doesn't make me a good teacher - I'm an English teacher!

People are good. I dropped by a local store this afternoon to find out about prices for bulkheads for the filter we're building. I was talking over technical details with the owner, when he suddenly told me to hang on, and returned with a hardly used 1000 gph pond pump. He wouldn't take a cent for it, since it was to teach kids. Is that not cool?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Thats amazing! Good luck, and I hope you'll share pictures as it comes together!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

IMO the fact that your an English teacher taking on a project outside your professional realm and getting the kids involved too makes you even more of a teacher. Hats off to ya and best of luck to all of you's.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

This is an awesome thing to be doing and I wish you luck


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

navigator black said:


> This is an extreme hard water fish, with an extreme soft water supply coming from the hose. We're going to be experimenting with water hardening through the filter and through the substrate, and monitoring how it changes with time.


Ah yeh, in that case the tests for hardness are a good idea, I get it now.

Sounds like a great project, Would love to see pics.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

navigator black said:


> It's for a pond project we are planning. There is a courtyard in the centre of the school with a battered old pond. We got a small grant to bring the pond around.
> I'll probably go with a few of the standard kits, and a hardness kit on the side. The more tests the kids have to do, the more they feel like mad scientists...


+100

I used to have science experiments like that in 5th grade and I remember them as some of my best elementary education exercises EVER. I'm very happy to hear there's a few good teachers out there still.


----------

